# معرض الطاقة المتجدده



## مهندسة الافق (25 مارس 2008)

مرحبـــا....

انا طالبة تصميم داخلي ومشروعي في هذا الترم هو معرض لتوليد الطاقه البديله وعرض لمنتجاتها...

فهل بامكانكم مساعدتي بأفكار عن ما هي الطاقه البديله وعن بعض المنتجات؟؟....

وشكرا لكم....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 مارس 2008)

1- الإنارة بواسطة أشعة الشمس عبر أنابيب بلاستيكية ناقلة للضوء
2- الإنارة بواسطة الخلايا الكهرضوئية ( الألواح الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء ) 
3- التدفئة الأرضية بواسطة الماء المسخن بأشعة الشمس بالمجمعات المسطحة أو ذات الأنابيب المفرغة .
4- تدفئة الهواء بواسطة ألواح تسخين الهواء .


----------



## asfour41 (30 مارس 2008)

الطاقة المتجددة هي طاقة المستقبل وهي تشمل الطاقات التالية : 
1- الطاقة الشمسية . 
2- طاقة الرياح . 
3- طاقة المد والجزر والامواج . 
4- طاقة جوف الارض . 
وغيرها من الطاقات .. اما ماذكره الاخ عصام نور الدين فهي استخدامات الطاقة الشمسية . حيث ان لكل نوع من الطاقات انواع واستخدامات متعددة .. ارجو منكي ذكر ماتريدين بالضبط حتى استطيع مساعدتك .


----------



## عصام نورالدين (31 مارس 2008)

في التصميم الداخلي لن يازم غير الإنارة والتدفئة ، وهذا ما يمكن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية فيه .
ولذلك لم أتحدث عن بقية المصادر ، فكل القسم الذي نحن فيه يتحدث عن جميع المصادر ، حتى التي ماتزال ضمن الأفكار البحثية ، والتي ماتزال غير قابلة للتطبيق.
مع الأمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## مهندسة الافق (31 مارس 2008)

عصام نورالدين_asfour41

شكرا لكم على الرد والاهتمام....

بالنسبه للمعرض هو انني سوف اعمل التصميم الداخلي للمعرض ولكن ما اريده ان تزودوني ببعض المعلومات عن المنتجات .. وهذا شرح مبسط لما هية المعرض؟..

هو معرض لتوليد الطاقة البديله يشمل على قاعات ..
1_ قاعة مقدمة عن الطاقة البديله واهميتها..
2_قاعة الطاقة الشمسية..
3_ قاعة طاقة الرياح..
4_ قاعة لطاقة العضويه..
5_قاعة طاقة المياة ..
6_ قاعة معرض للطفل...للارشاد وتثقيف وتوعيه...
7_ مسرح لعرض افلام وثائقيه عن الطاقه..
8_ قسم خاص عن العماره الخضراء...
المطلوب انه اجد المنتجات الخاصه بكل قاعه.
..لكم جزيل الشكر....
..دمتمــ بود..


----------



## asfour41 (31 مارس 2008)

بالنسبة لموضوع الطاقة الشمسية ... هو موضوع واسع وهو الاكثر استخداما حاليا بين كل الطاقات المتجددة الاخرى .. وكاضافة على ماذكره الاخ عصام نور الدين اذكر لكي بعض مجالات الاستخدام : 
1- استخدام الطاقة الشمسية كنظام مساعد للتدفئة الارضية . 
2- استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لتولد الكهرباء في المنازل او المصانع .. وهنا نكون محدودين بناحية التكلفة حيث ان سعر الموديول الشمسي ذو ال 150 وات هو 800 دولار ... فاذا كانت الاجهزة التي سأركب عليها الخلايا الشمسية تعمل على مدار ال 24 ساعة او تعمل حتى نصف هذه المدة ( وبحسب استطاعة الاجهزة ) فانني سأحتاج كمية كبيرة من اللواقط والبطاريات لتغطية الحمل .. 

على كل حال .. سأزودكي تباعا بالمعلومات التي تريديها ..


----------



## مهندسة الافق (31 مارس 2008)

asfour41

يعطيك الف عافيه....في انتظار ردك...

تقبل مني جزيل الشكــر...


----------



## asfour41 (31 مارس 2008)

بالنسبة للطاقة العضوية فهي عبارة عن استخراج الطاقة ( الغاز الحيوي ) من مخلفات الحيوانات عن طريق مايسمى بالمخمر الحيوي .. 
فمن المعلوم اننا اذا تركنا مخلفات الحيوانات فانها ستتخمر هوائيا .. ووظيفة المخمر هي ان يجعل هذه المخلفات تتخمر لاهوائيا مما يسمح بتسريع عمل بكتيريا التخمر . وهذه الطاقة تمسة طاقة الغار الحيوي او biogas 
اما الطريقة الثانية للاستفادة من الطاقة العضوية فهي مايسمى بال biomass او الكتلة الحيوية وذلك عن طريق حرق هذه الكتلة ( اخشاب غالبا) للحصول على حرارة عالية .. 

تستخدم هذه المخمرات في بعض الدول العربية مثل مصر وسوريا .. وقد قامت سوريا بابتكار مخمر غاز حيوي سوري اطلقت عليه اسم المخمر السوري .


----------



## مهندسة الافق (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكasfour41..واعذرني لتأخري بالرد....

واسمح لي بسؤال...
هل باستطاعتك تزويدي بمعلومات اكثر صور او مقاطع فيديوو...

ولك جزيل الشكر ....


----------



## ابراهيم صديق بشاره (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه الافادات .... لو تكرمت وزودتني بمعلومات عن تصميم وحدة ضخ للمياه تعمل بطاقة الرياح


----------



## ابو سكوت (23 أبريل 2010)

ارجو افادتى عن دايرة جهاز inverter1000 w لتحويل التيار المستمر 12 فولت الى متردد 220فولت
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sred (16 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع*


----------

